# plan for backyard



## seminole wind (Aug 22, 2015)

If I start on the south side, mulch on side of house. Removal of electric fence. Clear out weeds and stuff. Refence between dog and chickens. Paint shed. Buy more paint. A few new sprinkler heads.

Main backyard. mulch around lanai (patio), Add some easy bushes. Fix around 2 rose bushes. Finish painting shed. Remove 150 feet of pasture fence. Refence 400 feet of pasture/perimeter fence. Drag all the tall weeds in area of 150 feet by 129 feet. Seed with that new crabgrass seed.

North side. Replace fence with new vinyl fence. More mulch and a few bushes.

Chicken area. Remove one coop and do something with the area around chicken coop. I can't decide between dividing up the coop into a few areas inside with pens on 2 sides, or leave it and have separate pens. If I rebuild pens, and the chicken head count gets smaller, That's a lot of work for nothing.

But I would like my pens to be attractive like a few people's pens on here. I don't think I'll go as far as ginger bread. I think my pens may just need some nice framing. My pens are in good spot with all day sun. So I can't see spending a lot of time rebuilding 3 pens. Better lighting.

Pics to follow


----------



## nannypattyrn (Aug 23, 2015)

Wow! That wore me out just reading it!!


----------



## seminole wind (Aug 22, 2015)

I should print it out!


----------



## zamora (May 26, 2015)

nannypattyrn said:


> Wow! That wore me out just reading it!!


That makes two of us, dang woman where are you getting all this energy?


----------



## seminole wind (Aug 22, 2015)

I think those things have been on my "to do" list for way over a year. It's not like I'm getting anything done.


----------



## zamora (May 26, 2015)

seminolewind said:


> I think those things have been on my "to do" list for way over a year. It's not like I'm getting anything done.


Well, that makes me feel a bit better about my 'to do list' that just seems to get longer and longer.


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

Shush!!! You're talking about making improvements. I'm facing having to recover all of the work I've done since we moved here and believe me, it's daunting to even think about.


----------



## seminole wind (Aug 22, 2015)

zamora said:


> Well, that makes me feel a bit better about my 'to do list' that just seems to get longer and longer.


Energy? A lot of this stuff has been on my "to do" list for up to 10 years. Maybe there's less incentive when one has no grass.

Question. Instead of building 3 new pens that are attractive, can I overlay 1x6 wood to frame it and make it attractive over the piecemeal? The other thing is height. It's like mostly 5 feet high. I guess there's nothing to do about that. It would be absolute murder to have to rebuild it.

The other thing is do those sprinklers on higher poles water a bigger area?


----------



## chickenqueen (Jan 9, 2016)

You go,Girl!!!


----------



## zamora (May 26, 2015)

seminolewind said:


> The other thing is do those sprinklers on higher poles water a bigger area?


You betcha! We actually paid almost $40 per sprinkler for the three we need to water our garden and trust me, it's worth the expense. They last a LOT longer than the cheap-o ones. I think we bought these three years ago so that should say something about their longevity. We have ours on a timer and water every day, one hour per sprinkler until the plants are up and then every other day as long as they are growing and producing so we really USE them!


----------

